#ubuntu-nl-klas 2011-07-25
<Wanda_> Wil mijn nickname registreren.
<leoquant> hee!
<Wanda_> Morgen
<leoquant> welke howto gebruik je nu?
<Wanda_> Docu nl
<leoquant> heb je een link Wanda_ ?
<Wanda_> Van het forum.
<Wanda_> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetIRC?action=show&redirect=IRC
<leoquant>  gebruik je xchat, dus niet gnome xchat?
<Wanda_> Moed daarvoor toch op freenode zijn. - Xchat gnome.
<leoquant> die laatste bestaat ook
<leoquant> xchat ook
<leoquant> enfin het gaat zo
<Wanda_> Is xchat beter
<leoquant> ja
<Wanda_> Oke ga ik die installeren.
<leoquant> ok
<Wanda_> Tot straks en bedankt.
<leoquant> wacht even
<Wanda_> Yep
<leoquant>  /msg nickserv register <password> <email>
<leoquant> dus
<Wanda_> Die >< ook gebruiken
<leoquant>  /msg nickserv register supersecretpass wanda@emailadres
<leoquant> daarna krijg je mail
<leoquant> die moet je bevestigen
<Wanda_> In mijn mailbox?
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> daarna
<leoquant>  /msg nickserv set hidemail on
<Wanda_> Oeps nog niet eens naar gekeken ga ik nu doen.
<leoquant>  wacht
<leoquant> je kunt dit later copy pasten
<leoquant> in een kladblokje
<leoquant> moment
<leoquant>  /msg nickserv identify wanda password
<leoquant> thats it
<Wanda_> Opgeslagen -gedit , tot straks.
<leoquant> dit alles wordt opgeslagen
<leoquant> ok
<Wanda_> Bedankt.
<leoquant> tot zo
<leoquant> joinen channels
<leoquant>  /join #ubuntu-nl,#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo etc
 * leoquant is erg benieuwd....
